# New York - Indianapolis - New York



## Shanghai (Feb 20, 2010)

Trip Report: New York to Indianapolis & Return: February 3 – 6, 2010

My trip actually started on February 2, 2010 when I heard on the radio that a problem with the electric wires in the Amtrak Tunnel between New Jersey and New York City was causing up to two hour delays of trains into the city. From my town to New York is a one hour train trip aboard New Jersey Transit, therefore if the early morning train was late, I would have missed my connection to the Amtrak Cardinal that departs Penn Station at 6:45am. One hour later, I heard that we were to receive 2 to 4 inches of snow overnight, which usually causes some delays on the Midtown Direct service to New York City.

I decided to take the NJT train to the city and stay in at my daughter’s flat rather than risk a problem and miss my train on February 3rd. There was snow, but it didn’t impact me. I arrived at Penn Station at 5:30am and proceeded to get my tickets from the Quik-Trak machine and walked to the Acela Lounge.

At 6:30am, the lounge attendant called for the Cardinal. I walked to gate 10 east and down the escalator to the waiting train. I could see the sleeper car and quickly boarded the train. I was in Roomette 3. There were four other people who boarded the sleeper. We departed on time. After stopping in Newark and Trenton, our Sleeping Car Attendant, Charles, made the call for breakfast. We had a diner-lite car and Joe was our waiter. Actually, he was the only person caring for the diner – waiter, cook and everything else – for up to 20 passengers.

I sat with a young fellow who was also traveling to Indianapolis. He was going to Indiana University for an interview to enter a PhD program. We had apple pancakes and turkey sausage. I liked the pancakes but didn’t care for the sausage. We sat in the diner for over one hour talking and also taking with Joe, the diner attendant.

We arrived in Washington DC one hour early. I stepped off the train for a few minutes for fresh air and to stretch my legs. More people boarded the sleeper and we departed Washington on schedule.

I returned to the diner for lunch and sat with the same young man. I ate a chicken lunch that was quite tasty. We were served dessert, I had apple pie with vanilla ice cream and the young man had chocolate peanut butter pie with ice cream.

We arrived Charlottesville, VA ten minutes ahead of schedule where several passengers disembarked. We waited until the scheduled departure time before resuming our trek. A few minutes out of Charlottesville, we stopped. We waited about ten minutes and then the eastbound Cardinal passed by and we then started our journey again.

We had a smooth ride thus far and saw some pretty scenery although much of the landscape was covered with clean, white snow.

The afternoon was uneventful and we stayed on schedule. At dinner, I had the braised beef (Flat Iron Steak) and it was very good. Cheesecake for dessert. I retired early as I knew if we maintained schedule, we would arrive Indianapolis at 4:44am. I awoke at 1:03am as we were approaching Cincinnati, Ohio. It was a nice view seeing the city lights reflecting in the Ohio River. Our stop was brief and we continued on our journey.

The journey to Indianapolis was good. We arrived a few minutes ahead of schedule and without incident. I sat in the station for over one hour waiting for the rental car agency to open. I got my car and proceeded on my way.

The day before my return, we received a major blizzard with several inches of snow. I was concerned that the eastbound Cardinal would be cancelled. I checked the Amtrak website frequently for status. I called Amtrak in the late afternoon to find that the Cardinal was operating but only to Huntington, WV. The snowstorm in the Washington DC area prevented the Cardinal from reaching DC.

The Amtrak agent changed my return to the following morning on the Hoosier State from Indianapolis to Chicago and the Lake Shore Limited on to New York.

I was able to stay in my hotel room an extra night and was up early and walked to the train station. The Hoosier State departed at 6:30am. There were approximately 40 people who boarded. We made a few stops along the way and arrived in Chicago thirty minutes ahead of schedule. The track from Lafayette, IN to Dyer, IN was noticeably bumpy. I could not use my laptop computer during this time.

Upon arrival in Chicago, I went to the Metropolitan Lounge. There were only five people in the lounge which surprised me. Perhaps being a Sunday and the Capitol Limited and Cardinal trains cancelled resulted in many fewer people in the lounge.

I walked to Lou Mitchell’s restaurant intending to have a late breakfast. There were only a few people on the streets where I have been accustomed to the hustling and bustling of the Windy City. At Lou Mitchell’s, there was a line of more than 30 people waiting to be seated, so I decided I would come back another day. It was 18 degrees (F) outside, so I went back to the station and had some food there.

More people did arrive at the lounge and eventually the TV’s switched channels to the Super Bowl. I worked on my computer and at the proper time, logged into the AU chat for thirty minutes. The call for the Lake Shore was made and people were told they could get on the train now or could wait until 8:30pm if they wanted to continue to watch the football game. I boarded the train and went to the dining car for wine and cheese.

The dining car was a real dining car and looked very nice. It was large compared to the diner-lite car on the Cardinal. After eating, I returned to my roomette and retired for the evening.

I awoke as we approached Cleveland, Ohio. I was cold and I was fearful that the heating in the car had broken. I found that the temperature control in my room was set to the coldest setting, so I moved it to 75 degrees and within 15 minutes my room was warm.

I was the first passenger for breakfast. Unlike the Cardinal where there was only one person manning the diner, we had one greeter and three staff. I received excellent service. I had “rubber” eggs, bacon and mushy potatoes. I was joined by a man from Saratoga, NY. The waiter gave me a coffee to take to my room as I departed the diner.’

When I returned to my room, Ansley, our car attendant had reset the room to daytime status and left a newspaper. Shortly after passing through Erie, PA the train came to a halt and remained stopped for some time. I think freight trains were passing.

The trip continued in a fine manner. When we reached Syracuse, NY it was snowing and blowing but midway to Rochester the snow stopped. On to Albany with the decoupling of the Boston cars and the switch from diesel to electric power, we were on our way to New York City. We arrived ahead of schedule and I was able to catch the ----NJT train to my town. It was a pleasant trip even with the change from the Cardinal and the Lake Shore Limited on the return.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 20, 2010)

Great report - thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the trip report. 



Shanghai said:


> On to Albany with the decoupling of the Boston cars and the switch from diesel to electric power, we were on our way to New York City. We arrived ahead of schedule and I was able to catch the ----NJT train to my town. It was a pleasant trip even with the change from the Cardinal and the Lake Shore Limited on the return.


Just as an FYI, you left Albany with a diesel engine. It was a special diesel engine that is capable of running on external electric power for the last 1/4 mile or so of the journey, but otherwise it ran the bulk of the run using diesel power.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice report. I'm glad even with the Cardinal cancelation you made it back to New York without to much trouble.


----------



## varnish (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

In actual facts, you ended up travelling a lovely loop itinerary without any duplication. A rail enthusiast delight.even more so as it came unexpectedly...

Thanks for report.

BTW, how's the roadbed on the LS ?? I understand CLE to BUF is a weebit rougher than one would expect....

Cheers


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 19, 2010)

Varnish,

I don't recall the roadbed being rough on any of the LSL route.

It was a nice trip with nice scenery.


----------

